# Proper Apron Dimensions



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am interested in purchasing a plain white Apron (cloth) to wear in my lodge, my question is this what is the proper dimensions for the Apron I have seen two sizes 14"High X 16" Wide the others (majority) are 13"High X 15"Wide.


the one I am interested in purchasing is the 14x16, is this within regulation sixe? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 5, 2010)

In Texas, we have a special dimension that is called out by Law. The dimension is 16 x 16 with a 6 inch flap. I don't have my Lodge Law book. I think it is around Art. 273 or 274. Let me know.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply (o:


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like one also for when I visit other lodges. Some of the aprons I find in lodges I visit are tattered, torn, or dirty and I feel bad wearing them.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the apron I just ordered (o:

http://www.brotherhoodaprons.com/cat19.html


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 5, 2010)

Art. 273 prescribes the regulation size for a Texas officer's apron. Art. 274 states that members shall wear aprons of the same size.

From Art. 273:

"The regulation apron shall be of white lambskin of the following dimensions: the apron shall be 16 inches square with a drop
in the bib of 6 inches to the triangular point.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 6, 2010)

The store in the GL sells some cloth ones very cheap.  I know several stopped and picked some up for Bro Petcocks funeral.


----------



## TexMass (Aug 7, 2010)

I think they should allow slightly larger for large Masons.  I've seen some big guys (6' 4" 280+ lbs) look like they're wearing a postage stamp.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I am about 6' 3" 230 give or take a two, lol. I hope it doesn't look like a postage stamp...


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 7, 2010)

Last year at the Banquet for Grand Chapter and Council, PGM Dodson ( I believe), explained that a lady had asked why in Texas our aprons at 16 x 16.  He replied _everything_ is BIGGER in Texas, therefore we need bigger aprons.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 9, 2010)

I always say that we need bigger aprons (strings) or smaller masons. lol


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> I always say that we need bigger aprons (strings) or smaller masons. lol



I second that motion.  All in favor? LOL


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> I always say that we need bigger aprons (strings) or smaller masons. lol


 
Thank goodness for elastic belts! :wink:


----------



## cambridgemason (Aug 10, 2010)

most good regalia dealers will know the regulation sizes and styles of each jurisdiction. As well as English style aprons for our Canadian brethren.  This also goes for most KT's. 

question for officers of Texas Lodges, what does the regulations state on decoration on officers aprons, I know that the officers station emblem should be on the field, but what about the flap.  Here in Mass, some are plain, others have the lodge emblem, some have the date of institution, and some others can have the all seeing eye.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 10, 2010)

"It will be permissible to have embroidered upon the bib of the apron the appropriate jewel of the office and upon the body of the apron below the bib, the square and compasses circumscribing the letter 'G.'  The outside edge of the apron shall be bordered with blue silk velvet or braid, one inch in width, and the bib with the same material one-half inch in width." -  from Art. 273


----------



## rhitland (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seen them with the eye before. not sure if that is legal though?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 10, 2010)

It might require some sort of special despensation from the Grand Master or have been covered in a Grand Master decision, but I can't find anything in the Law book on it.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the aprons we have and they are from JP Luther titled TX Officer aprons.  Not that this will make them legal but I am curious now if they are illegal?  

Pic did not work so I added this link below our aprons are BN-16-1  

http://www.jpluther.com/swhat.inq?sdrop=APTP&sprimary=AP&ssecondary=TP


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 10, 2010)

From how Art. 273 reads, I would say those are not Texas legal, since the article only states that the officer jewel permissible to be on the bib and that the square and compasses on the body.  BN-16-1 has the officer jewel on the body and the eye on the bib.   

Now that being said, I know that the Tranquility Lodge 2000 has special aprons that have been approved by Grand Lodge. http://tl2k.org/aprons.htm

So your Lodge might need or have obtain permission from Grand Lodge at the time they were decided on.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Personally I am willing to bet there are Lodges all over the state that have illegal aprons. And I for one will not stand for it. Who will join me to bring down all of the apron violators? I won't stop till everylast one has a form 1 filed on them. Who's with me!?!

This like many others is an article that should be re-examined for it's need. What is the purpose and what are the costs that are added when a Lodge must buy 16x16 aprons. Why mandate this? Why not allow the Lodges decide the Lodges need. This is one that I would like to see the grand proceedings on why this was changed. I for one would like to see Aprons of all sorts and decorated to express ones self. The put the internal on the external if you will.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 10, 2010)

JP Luther has them both ways- you need to specify that you want the officer's jewel in the bib. Don't ask how I know this.  :-(


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 11, 2010)

Our lodge has the complete BN-16-1 from JP Luther. They're technically illegal, but I doubt anyone anywhere cares. I've seen all kinds of aprons all over the place that don't match the rules. 

Dumb rule anyway in my opinion.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 12, 2010)

Personally, I'd like to see a little more Lodge deversity in the aprons.  I think it would spur a little Lodge pride.


----------



## Benton (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Our lodge has the complete BN-16-1 from JP Luther. They're technically illegal, but I doubt anyone anywhere cares. I've seen all kinds of aprons all over the place that don't match the rules.
> 
> Dumb rule anyway in my opinion.


 
Yeah, I was going to ask how strictly this rule is enforced. I'm not sure that the cloth aprons outside our lodge are regulation size. In fact, I'm fairly sure they're not. They've old, and we're not a rich lodge. Try to preserve what we have. 

I do kind of like that we wear white aprons in lodge. I wouldn't be opposed to loosening the rules on aprons, though. Especially size. Seems kind of silly, when I bet more Masons in Texas than not don't have regulation sized aprons.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, here is a picture of my new apron. This apron if very well made and durable :001_cool:

View attachment 1395


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice!

Also glad to see I'm not the only one that hangs my apron on a hanger like that. LOL


----------



## VinnyC (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw the Apron but, how many ties do you have? LOL. 




S.Courtemanche said:


> OK, here is a picture of my new apron. This apron if very well made and durable :001_cool:
> 
> View attachment 1395


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Aug 24, 2010)

Go by Ebay and look at all the aprons this man makes by hand, I have one and it is great and the price can't be beat.
Just ask him and he will make them 16x16 for you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Wreath-And-Eye-Masonic-Apron-White-/130422772471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 24, 2010)

VinnyC said:


> Saw the Apron but, how many ties do you have? LOL.


 
Vinny a lot, I am a CIED consultant with Booz Allen Hamilton in Ft Hood. Dependent on what I am doing I wear a tie. Also one can never have enough ties..




jonesvilletexas said:


> Go by Ebay and look at all the aprons this man makes by hand, I have one and it is great and the price can't be beat.
> Just ask him and he will make them 16x16 for you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Wreath-And-Eye-Masonic-Apron-White-/130422772471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


 
JT, I originally found his work on e-bay myself. I purchased them on his website as it saved me $5 as they are $5 cheaper their.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 24, 2010)

Mitchell Jones, Grand Tiler of the Grand Lodge of Texas wears an *OLD* 8x11 cotton apron with the eye on the bib and a S&C on the apron nearly everywhere he goes. 

Speaking of Mitchell, meet him if you can. He lives at the TMRC and this man's heart is made of solid gold. He is a good man, a true Mason, and the G.A.O.T.U. I'm sure is eagerly awaiting his entrance into the Celestial Lodge above.

Sadly for us, Mitchell is in his late 80's, and God will meet him soon enough... :sad:


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 24, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Mitchell Jones, Grand Tiler of the Grand Lodge of Texas wears an *OLD* 8x11 cotton apron with the eye on the bib and a S&C on the apron nearly everywhere he goes.
> 
> Speaking of Mitchell, meet him if you can. He lives at the TMRC and this man's heart is made of solid gold. He is a good man, a true Mason, and the G.A.O.T.U. I'm sure is eagerly awaiting his entrance into the Celestial Lodge above.
> 
> Sadly for us, Mitchell is in his late 80's, and God will meet him soon enough... :sad:



He sounds like a good man.  Reminds me of our Chaplin.  He's a 92 year old PM, and it's a blessing when he is able to make it to Lodge.  When the G.A.O.T.U. calls him for the Celestial Lodge above, he will be sorely missed in our Lodge.


----------

